# G4003G Owners - Power Cross Feed Direction Seems Reversed



## frostheave (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi All.  I am setting up my new G4003G and am VERY surprised by its' power cross feed direction.  When I move the *Feed Direction Lever* to the *Right*, the carriage moves to the *Left* as expected, but the *Cross Slide* moves *Away* from the work, not towards it.  Is this correct?  Do I really have to change the feed direction lever every time I want to face off a part?  Thanks for your help.

Bob J


----------



## tripletap3 (Oct 31, 2013)

That is the same way my PM1236 works, and...... when you are threading it is opposite from that.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 31, 2013)

frostheave said:


> Hi All.  I am setting up my new G4003G and am VERY surprised by its' power cross feed direction.  When I move the *Feed Direction Lever* to the *Right*, the carriage moves to the *Left* as expected, but the *Cross Slide* moves *Away* from the work, not towards it.  Is this correct?  Do I really have to change the feed direction lever every time I want to face off a part?  Thanks for your help.
> 
> Bob J



In short, yes. This struck me as odd as well. I know that's the nature of the beasts as far as our particular machines go. I understand that all lathes are not like that as it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.


----------



## frostheave (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks *tripletap3* and *drs23*.  I guess it's something I'll have to get used to.  I'm Moving forward.  Aligning the lathe with the machinist level is complete and it's time for the 2 collar test.


----------



## drs23 (Oct 31, 2013)

frostheave said:


> Thanks *tripletap3* and *drs23*.  I guess it's something I'll have to get used to.  I'm Moving forward.  Aligning the lathe with the machinist level is complete and it's time for the 2 collar test.



Glad to see you're so close to making chips. You'll love that machine. I wish I were as capable as the lathe is.:whistle:


----------



## fastback (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but when I face I start in the center and work to the out diameter.  I know that many face from the outside in, but I have found that there is always a chance of the tool being sucked into the work.

I guess facing direction is a matter of choice.

Paul


----------



## frostheave (Oct 31, 2013)

fastback said:


> I don't know about you guys but when I face I start in the center and work to the out diameter.  I know that many face from the outside in, but I have found that there is always a chance of the tool being sucked into the work.
> 
> I guess facing direction is a matter of choice.
> 
> Paul



Interesting Paul.  I never even thought about that.  I might just give it a try.

Bob J


----------



## ridgeway (Nov 1, 2013)

My 4003 works the same.  I too face from inside out...the way my facing bit is ground, it works best this way.  In certain operations, I faced from outside in.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a PM1236 & I actually prefer it that way so I consider that normal. I used to face from the outside in. Took shop classes for a couple of years when my lil brother did & I was then taught to face from the inside out. In some case I do face from the outside in but not very often.


----------

